# FPX 36 DV XL fan problem



## slange22 (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a FPX fan that does not work. I can't find schematics for the unit and am having trouble diagnosing it. I believe the fan itself is shot, but I'm sure it could be the thermo disc or fan switch. Any common problems with these??


----------



## begreen (Mar 13, 2010)

Should be fairly easy to trace with a voltmeter. The snap switch can be temporarily jumpered to see if that is the issue. It's the most common part to fail. Here is a link to the schematics. They're on page 7.

http://www.fireplacex.com/TravisDocs/17601067.pdf

Be safe and careful, this is line voltage.


----------



## summit (Mar 13, 2010)

jump the snap disc.. then try the rheostat... if neither work, then its the fan itself (or a tripped breaker)


----------

